# Cleaning



## specialpatrolgroup

I *hate* cleaning fish, especially catfish, there is a old man who lives near me who gladly takes any fish I will bring him whole. Its got a little bit better since I purchased an electric knife, but I still would rather release or drop off with the old man most of my fish. However, this up comming fourth of July I have been asked to provide some catfish for the fryer. So looks like there is no avoiding it. Rather than skinning the fish, then removing the head\guts, then filleting it, I will just try filleting it like a walleye wtih my electric knife, take off the two sides, then the skin. Anyone use this method?


----------



## Gildog

yes, I fillet the cats that we catch here in MO. Just start farther back from the gills than you do on most fish--you can feel the edge of the bones and start your first cut to the backbone there, then fillet the fish to the tail...won't be any bones.

If it's a good-sized cat, you can also cut out a piece of backstrap along both sides of the backbone, above the bones and in front of your first fillet cut. You can also cut out the underbelly meat that is left in front of the first fillet cuts.

Won't be much left if you take these chunks.


----------



## spentwings

I dono,,,some guys fillet everything.
For me it depends on how bony it is.
Personally, I like to leave the bone in cats although I'll usually split them length wise. :dead: .


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

I tried it this weekend, it worked, probably could have got more meat if I did it the old fashioned way, or if I had more practice. I mainly just kept 5 pounders and let the bigger guys go. Not sure how much will be needed for appitizers for 14 people, I am guessing 2 fish of that size for every 3 people.


----------



## spentwings

I'm impressed. Not much going on south of you.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

I was at the intersection of a drain and the main channel, kind of a dead area in the current, the river is still moving pretty good, I am guessing a lot of them were hanging out there to get a break from the current. Reeled in about 11 total (2 trips), largest was about 9.5lbs, the early morning was much more productive than the afternoon.


----------



## spentwings

Nice! 
And the fact you let the big ones go..:beer:!!!!


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

I dont want to have to bleed them, I guess you have to do with larger ones, also they dont fit that well into my cooler/Deadwell.


----------



## spentwings

specialpatrolgroup said:


> I dont want to have to bleed them, I guess you have to do with larger ones, also they dont fit that well into my cooler/Deadwell.


Bleed them????...not fit in my cooler? Ah shoot,,,thought you were something else.
Actually, I've heard of bleeding snappers (turtles) which also makes no sense.


----------

